# Hoe Centre Plymouth July 2010



## Lamb Phall (Jul 5, 2010)

Now the demolition squad has moved in looks like the place won't be around much longer.
Looks to have been popular with urban explorers too in the last couple days 

First built in 1952 as a Naafi building, opend on Friday 18th July 1952 by HRH the Princess Margaret on her first official visit to the City.
The building was designed by Mr Ernest Joseph and cost £400,000 to construct. 
It had a tavern, dance hall, restaurant and kitchen on the ground floor; reading room, games room, lounge and seven bedrooms for members of the Women's Royal Naval Service on the first floor; and forty-two double rooms on the second floor for male service personnel. 
Its frontage to Notte Street measured 250 feet and that in Armada Way was 180 feet in length. In 1966 £11,000 was spent on updating the premises in an effort to stave off heavy financial losses but these continued as servicemen drifted away from such Clubs to accommodation within the Naval Barracks. What had by now become known as the Plymouth Hoe Services Club closed on Saturday September 27th 1969. 

The NAAFI building modelled loosely on Norwich city Hall, later on it was occupied by the School of Architecture and closed in 2007 and has been empty since.

Most of the rooms are identical, the amount of bathrooms was crazy and the seagulls on the roof vicious.


----------



## Winch It In (Jul 5, 2010)

Looks like you got there just in time then.
Really like the photos of the clock winding mechanism.
Thanks for sharing and preserving in celluloid.


----------



## Dexter24 (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice pictures do you know if this building used to be called the Britannia Club in the early 1970s,the reason I ask is that if its the building I think it is I stayed there when my family and I returned from Singapore (father was in the RAF) and would like to add a picture of it to my family history project.


----------



## Lamb Phall (Jul 5, 2010)

Dexter24 said:


> Nice pictures do you know if this building used to be called the Britannia Club in the early 1970s,the reason I ask is that if its the building I think it is I stayed there when my family and I returned from Singapore (father was in the RAF) and would like to add a picture of it to my family history project.



Not sure about that will do some digging around tomorrow.

There was The famous Britannia club in Singapore, you thinking they are connected.


----------



## Lamb Phall (Jul 6, 2010)

Dexter24 said:


> Nice pictures do you know if this building used to be called the Britannia Club in the early 1970s,the reason I ask is that if its the building I think it is I stayed there when my family and I returned from Singapore (father was in the RAF) and would like to add a picture of it to my family history project.



I can't find any documantion or any local reasearch that confirms this building used to be called the Britannia Club.

Found this whilst searching (now edited first post to include the following)

_First built in 1952 as a Naafi building, opend on Friday 18th July 1952 by HRH the Princess Margaret on her first official visit to the City.
The building was designed by Mr Ernest Joseph and cost £400,000 to construct. 
It had a tavern, dance hall, restaurant and kitchen on the ground floor; reading room, games room, lounge and seven bedrooms for members of the Women's Royal Naval Service on the first floor; and forty-two double rooms on the second floor for male service personnel. 
Its frontage to Notte Street measured 250 feet and that in Armada Way was 180 feet in length. In 1966 £11,000 was spent on updating the premises in an effort to stave off heavy financial losses but these continued as servicemen drifted away from such Clubs to accommodation within the Naval Barracks. What had by now become known as the Plymouth Hoe Services Club closed on Saturday September 27th 1969._


----------



## theterrorwheel (Jul 6, 2010)

nice bit of history in the write up to this building, surprised no one got a pic of the slightly worn out mini in the grounds of this one.


----------



## crazyjon (Jul 6, 2010)

theterrorwheel said:


> nice bit of history in the write up to this building, surprised no one got a pic of the slightly worn out mini in the grounds of this one.



There is a pic of the said mini clubman on here i think or it could be 28 days later it has been a while since i seen the report


----------



## Stussy_daz (Jul 7, 2010)

they've started

pic taken from office today ( Wed 07 July at 10 am )

sorry about crap quality pic taken via Iphone


----------



## Lamb Phall (Jul 7, 2010)

Stussy_daz said:


> they've started
> 
> pic taken from office today ( Wed 07 July at 10 am )
> 
> sorry about crap quality pic taken via Iphone



Seen that last night, that they had started knocking down the top bit, was stood next to the phone boxes gazing up at the hole when a load of bricks fell off, looks like they have started on the bottom bit this morning.

Keep us updated


----------



## Lamb Phall (Jul 7, 2010)

Now in the local rag


----------



## Stussy_daz (Jul 7, 2010)

will do a daily update pic show progress !


----------



## Joakim (Jul 7, 2010)

*Facebook Group To Try and Save the Building!!!*

Hi! 

We have created a facebook group "Save The Hoe Centre – Plymouth Architectural Utopia" 
To show our support for this building! Please join and spread the word!!!

"Save The Hoe Centre – Plymouth Architectural Utopia"

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=130523780318735&ref=mf

I spoke to the Herald and got them to publish an article today in the Herald! Please add your comments and we are doing a shoot for a follow up article at 6pm Thursday 8th of July, please come along and forward to your networks!

We are meeting outside the Hoe Centre for a photograph, the Herald probably wants to write another story and would need a picture for it! Probably best to meet by the entrance to the Hoe by the traffic lights next to Cafe Roma where you can get nice view of the Building!

Cheers,

Joakim

See the article!
http://www.thisisplymouth.co.uk/news/Landmark-demolished/article-2386944-detail/article.html

Cheers, 

Joakim 

[email protected]


----------



## Stussy_daz (Jul 8, 2010)

Thursday 08n july 8:40am






think ya facebook group a tad late !!!!


----------



## Joakim (Jul 9, 2010)

*Join the Facebook Group*

Apologies for many emails or cross postings but we are trying to show Plymouth City Council that a lot of individuals care about this case.

Thanks to all of you who came a long yesterday for photograph. BBC Radio Devon and BBC spotlight was there as well so pelase continue to spread the word.

We have a already got some key players supporting this group, Including David Sheppard Architects, Ian Potts from ADG, Phil Yunnie From Gillespie&Yunnie and Robert Bedner from Research + Design! 

Your input and comments in addition would be very much appreciated! 

If you can email a short statement or comment, one sentence would be enough, we would be very grateful! email [email protected]

Unless you already haven done this feel free to forward this in your mailing list, its for a very good cause!!!
You can view the "Save The Hoe Centre – Plymouth Architectural Utopia" facebook group, please join if you are a facebook member
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=130523780318735&ref=mf 

We have over 100 members within less than 24hours.





Thanks for your support!

All the best, 

Joakim


----------



## escortmad79 (Jul 9, 2010)

It's a bit late to save it now!


----------



## Stussy_daz (Jul 12, 2010)

seems all worked stopped !!!

http://www.thisisplymouth.co.uk/new...ered-stop/article-2403426-detail/article.html


----------



## shireboy (Jul 21, 2010)

glad your managed to explore it, i passed it in the car about two months ago and saw it was empty, but i wasn't able do anything about it due to a leg injury. i did find a PDF file on the internet with information regarding it, i'll try and get a link up if anyone's interested.


----------

